
Dotcloud Is Shutting Down on February 29 - HardyLeung
http://venturebeat.com/2016/01/22/dotcloud-the-cloud-service-that-gave-birth-to-docker-is-shutting-down-on-february-29/
======
0xCMP
Yea to be clear. This article is kind of written horribly and the title is
click-bait. Everyone who follows Docker should know that Dotcloud used to be
the name of Docker.

However, as the article explained horribly, many like my self didn't know they
sold their PaaS service where they originally developed Docker to another
company.

The original dotCloud (aka. Docker) is still fine. Is not going bankrupt or
shutting down. The owners of the service they originally built is going down.

~~~
lukebennett
I take your point, though in fairness many who follow Docker will have noted
the sale at the time as it was all over HN etc. Followed not all that long
after by the acquisition of Tutum interestingly, getting them right back into
the PaaS space again.

~~~
0xCMP
Ah, and the plot thickens. Yea, I just wished the article had made it clear in
first few sentences which company we were talking about and what was going on.

------
acjohnson55
Somewhat sad to hear it. When I was working on my startup, we got our start on
Dotcloud. We ended up migrating mid-stream to Heroku, which was more expensive
but ultimately better designed and faster at progressing.

But it's been gratifying to see that the original team found a very potent
niche in containerization. It's kind of funny that Docker is now probably the
hotter of the two companies.

------
mahtuag
Sort of like when Pantera stopped being Glam Metal. RIP an era which got
replaced by something much better!

------
hardwaresofton
I thought DotCloud renamed itself to Docker, and completely pivoted? I guess
not

~~~
rnicholson
They did. It was in the article.

> ... dotCloud the startup pivoted to focus on Docker and changed its name to
> Docker as well. Then, in August 2014, Docker sold dotCloud to cloudControl.

~~~
smoyer
Yep ... but I wouldn't say it's a YC graduate shutting down. A company that
bought a "product line" from them is shutting down.

------
esher
is PaaS dead? >
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10894624](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10894624)

~~~
rch
PaaS at a loss maybe

------
dantillberg
I'm sure I'm not the only person that had to check the year and make sure that
there _was_ a February 29th this year, and that this wasn't some sort of early
April Fools joke.

